# [SOLVED] DVI Clarification Yellow/White



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey there! i have two DVI ports on my Vidio Card currently, one yellow with a cross slot, and one white with just a horizontal line slot, im going to be running a 3 monitor setup. one is hooked up to the Display Port in the card, and i want to run the other 2 monitors at 144Hz as well. 

what i would like to know is the physical, and cabability differences, between the two different ports.

Thank you


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: DVI Clarification Yellow/White*

One DVI probably digital and analog (DVI-I) and the other digital only (DVI-D).

Digital Visual Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Is your card NVIDIA or AMD? With AMD you can set up three monitors using the Control Center and Eyefinity.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: DVI Clarification Yellow/White*

yellow with a cross slot: DVI-I - carries both digital and analog signals. use this connector if your monitor has only a VGA interface
white with just a horizontal line slot: DVI-D - digital signal only.

Either may be used with DVI interface monitors.


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: DVI Clarification Yellow/White*

Thank you both for your timely answers. i appreciate it.


----------

